
Ask HN: What's the minimum I should do to legally-protect my side project? - candlefather
What are the minimum (i.e. cheapest) legal actions that I should really do if my side-project is already up and running and people are using it ?<p>* I&#x27;m not charging any money from users but I&#x27;ve got ads on the site.
* I don&#x27;t want to incorporate - this is a side project and I hope it can be sustained that way.<p>Thanks !
======
nnn1234
I would say LLC for all or most of your side projects .

You can trademark your graphic assets. Shouldnt be too much trouble , most of
this can be done online by yourself .

If you don't want a legal entity you better have a business moat I.e. real
users , real usecase, or put your name , face on the site and brand it such
that your side project=you

